# This Ad- look at your own risk!



## BrownSheep (Jul 28, 2013)

Too good not to share  . Most definitely the Craigslist find of the day!
http://twinfalls.craigslist.org/grd/3964916706.html

I do not suggest taking photo tips from these folks!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh.....my....gosh!  How did they not look at those and think, yeah maybe we should take another picture.  YUCK!


----------



## Beachbunny (Jul 28, 2013)

OMG....did they not look at what they posted


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 28, 2013)

I almost threw up....wow.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 28, 2013)

Puppy is cute...but that guy...   Those man boobs need a man bra and he should never go without a shirt


----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 28, 2013)

Anybody notice the puppies are blue 'healers'?  Guess that means they can round up your stock and take care of the sick ones at the same time!


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 28, 2013)

norseofcourse said:
			
		

> Anybody notice the puppies are blue 'healers'?  Guess that means they can round up your stock and take care of the sick ones at the same time!


 no I was to busy   at saggy man boobs to notice.


----------



## Cricket (Jul 28, 2013)

You need to edit your thread to add one of those "graphic picture" warnings!  Even that poor pup looks like it's going "eeewwww".


----------



## elevan (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## CritterZone (Jul 29, 2013)

Dang it - I looked.  Despite all the warnings    There are some things you just can't un-see...


----------



## Petty (Mar 16, 2014)

What an ad!


----------

